# o/t Hurricane Irene.



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Just concerned about you folks on the east coast and how you all are doing.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

hasn't gotten to Phi yet. just steady drizzle here so far. major portion to begin about 8pm Eastern through about noon Sunday, give or take!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

We're about 100 miles west of the edge of the path that's gonna get anything, so we're safe... but I have a whole load of family on Long Island. Hoping stuff doesn't get too bad there.

--rick


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Light drizzle here on LI so far. We're going to a friends hurricane party in an hour. Good luck everyone!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

for the moment alls ok... for the moment. i managed to put everything in the shed that can blow around and have been making ice blocks since last nite.i,m about 250 feet from the narrow river and 1 mile from the rivermouth where the waves are already opening it up . also i,m only 10 above high water tide mark.got hurricane lanterns and all the correct supplies. but i didnt get beer(i want to have a clear head) just in case the pooh really hits the fan.i,ve been through 4 of these things and the worst that has happened is no power for 3 days so i guess i,m ready. hope all you folk that are in the trak will be safe. jeez i cant watch that weather channel anymore. think i,ll go down to the cave n play a bit!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Play while you can Joe.. If the power goes out, You can always hook a car battery up to the track and run by candle light!! I hope you stay dry in the basement department!!


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

We currently have a tornado warning in Salem County NJ.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Batten down the hatches Dave!

We're getting rain in Albany


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

tjd241 said:


>


 
Good grief Nuther - hang on to yer ---.


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

I`m a little east of the track in seacoast NH area and I`m expecting the usual-flooding,downed power lines and lots of power outages.At least it`s warm weather and not middle of winter when we lost power for 8 days due to the ice storm and it was in the 20`s!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

eye is about 40 miles south of NYC. we dodged a bullet here in Phi. but flood crests are not expected until about 8pm tonight. still a lot of roads closed and there is another band of rain headed this way.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Hoping that Tom Stumpf (Staten Island) and his thousands of cars, along with everyone else in the path of this storm is doing OK. pig


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*It's 8:45 AM EST here...*

Sustained winds 45-65mph... Gusts to 90.

Bands of driving rain cutting through the area. Cracking sounds from all sides.

Lots of downed trees, debris, road closures, power outages galore... but surprisingly it's still on here (for now). We are usually the first to go dark.

Indoor/Outdoor cat doing the Pee-Pee dance and giving us the stink-eye from time to time... He may have to man-up and use the box. 

Still a long way to go.


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Made it through the night ok. Never lost power and no water in the house.
It's even starting to clear outside. Got lucky, could have been alot worse.

Kevin


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

partspig said:


> Hoping that Tom Stumpf (Staten Island) and his thousands of cars, along with everyone else in the path of this storm is doing OK. pig


Ststen Island is a freaking mess!!! My mom is 5 minutes from Tom and has no power.

Here in Jersey, we have a ton of flodded roads and no water in the house currently but no damage thankfully.

My 2 car tent even made it with no problems


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nothing going on up here but light rain and a few gusts of wind. The only issue was waking up with no electric, but that got turned back on about 10:30. The lights flickered a few times since then, so they might go out again. I'm working while I can...Back to the bench!! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

best of luck all.i hear nova scotia is gonna get hit too,any word about eastern canada fellow canucks?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, I hope you guys east of me fared the weather okay.. Nothing but a couple rain storms and occasional bursts of wind the entire day. In a quick cruise around town I found a few trees down, and lots of branches.. Since the juice came back, I think the lights flickered about 20 times, but the power came right back on. Heck, we didn't even get a rumble of thunder out of the whole event. 

Hoping for the best for you NYC, CT and RI folks!!


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

We left on Friday AM to spend the weekend @ Baltimore's Inner Harbor
for the Yankee series. Friday nite game, AJ Burnett stunk the place up, 
left in the 6th inning w/the score 12-1. Back to the hotel for a quick shower, 
drove home to LI & was back in my bed by 2:45 AM Saturday. Other cities
like Philadelphia & Boston rescheduled games due to storm. Baltimore held
out their schedule simply not to lose the NY revenue. Next weekend the
Inner Harbor will really be wild w/the Gran Prix.
I don't know the complete race route but there are plenty of concrete road barriers, fencing & bleechers.
At home, Irene hit LI w/a lot of wind & rain. Our home fortunately had no
damage, track room & all basement dry but power was out in area for about
18 hrs.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I hope that those of you that were in the path of the storm made it through it safely.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Sounds like everyone has dry caves with some trees down and Electricity out. 

What Win said, hope you all made it through safely, Bz


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Not bad here,kinda died out a bit.We lost power yesterday afternoon and it was back on when I got home from work today.A few downed trees and power outages but otherwise faired pretty well in these parts.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

well i,m o.k. here. lots of wind and rain and a big tide!! the water came up to the stop sign 75 feet from my door. and i lost electricty for40 hrs. but i nevewr seen as many stars as i did lastnite!! i ended up with 2 or so inches of water in the cave cuz the power gave up and the sump wouldnt run(bummer). but i just finished vaccumiong the last of the water and have 2 fans blowin as hard as they can to dry out the rest of the cave.i would post a pic but nothing really to boast about. i,ve seen much worse here but it does suk with no electricty.glad its, back on. anyway i,m still here and hope that the rest of the folk are doing as well as i made out.and as for you guys that were asking thanx for yer concern.... it means alot to me. really it does .now back to your regularly schedualed programing!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Glad you made it okay JoeG!! 2-3 inches of water is way better than up to the windows!! Good thing you made them ice blocks!! Good thinking! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Well the house and cars made it through the storm ok, oh and the 1:1 cars too. Tornado cut a nice path acrossed the peninsula we live on and demolished 18 trees in the back of our lot AND the deer fence I just put up AND my shed. Everybody's safe, got plenty of fire wood now, and we're one of two houses in our area with generators. Long Island Power Authority projects 9/5 as our power up day. I'm hoping my road kill special generator holds up till then!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

sound like everybody's holding up ok!all the best to those who didnt fair so well


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Just got power back! :hat:


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

You guys be careful out there!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i recovered quickly from alot of wind and rain and no power 4 2 days but i,m so sorry to here that the folk in the north (vermont) really got spanked badly. my heart goes out to ya!! and to you n.j. n virginia it just hurt all of us but we can rally!!


----------

